# Hoo knows?



## Gettin Bent (Aug 15, 2015)

Good afternoon guys, I'm just looking for a little advice. I'm fairly new to the area, moved here a year and a half ago from Birmingham. I've lived and built my life around competitive bass fishing. After fishing the salt I would just assume sink the bass boat and never look back! I recently graduated from the captains school, I hope to take family's out to watch the Kings do there thing and or just put a smile on a child's face. However I've had fun the last year chasing the Kings, Jack Chevy, Mahi, bull reds ect. But there's one thing I've been wanting to do for a long time and that's chase that elusive Hoo. Why I don't know but the day I have him hit the floor of the boat I'll feel as if I've really accomplish something! I usually leave out of Fort Morgan, I'm not asking for any of your special spots or honey holes. God knows I understand how sacraid those can be! I'm just asking if I do go out of the Fort how far and what direction I need to point the bow. I've got what I think should be a pretty good idea. Just not sure the water is going to be right. Any help would really be appreciated. And I apologize for writing a book to just ask a simple question. 

Thanks again


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

120-400' and look for bait on natural ledges and set a spread out. For you out of fort Morgan I would say the elbow would be the closest but I'm not 100% on that without looking at a map.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Go to the 400 or so ft rigs and fast troll around them a few laps. Then go to the next one. Stop at anything floating you see.


----------



## Gettin Bent (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, the Elbow is what I had in mind. I'll give both places a shot, I really appreciate the advice.


----------

